# Eclipse : automatische Einrückung



## user0001 (26. Apr 2006)

Hi.

Bitte nicht schlagen, bin absoluter Anfänger und wie die so mal sind, möchten sie schnell mal etwas hinbekommen. 

Wie schaffe ich es unter Eclipse einzustellen, dass der Editor bei einer neuen Zeile nicht immer automatisch einrückt. Wenn ich z.B. ne Methode deklariert habe und anfangen will, dort etwas reinzuschreiben (also mittels ENTER in die neue Zeile springe), dann soll der Cursor ganz nach links springen und nicht einrücken ... niemals, egal, wo ich gerade bin. Geht das ?

Grüße

user0001


----------



## Guest (26. Apr 2006)

Jetzt habe ich doch gleich noch etwas in der Schnelle vergessen.

Wenn ich mittels Eclipse ein neues Java Projekt erstelle, dann habe ich auf der 2. Seite der Erstellung (Java Settings) die Möglichkeit unter "Source" weitere Quellen (neben dem default package) hinzuzufügen. Was darf ich mir darunter vorstellen? Wozu ist dieser Punkt gut?

Dann ne weitere Frage ... ich hab nun das Projekt erstellt und geh unter "New" und erzeuge eine neue "Class". Dann bekomme ich die Warnung "The use of the default package is discouraged". Heißt das, ich muss zuerst ein Package in diesem Projekt erzeugen und dann erst eine Klasse? Wenn ja, was genau bringt ein Package? Was darf ich mir darunter vorstellen? Kommt da nur eine Klasse rein? Könnt ihr mir da ein Beispiel für geben, wie Package und Klasse zusammenhängen?

Tausend dank

user0001


----------



## foobar (26. Apr 2006)

> Wenn ich mittels Eclipse ein neues Java Projekt erstelle, dann habe ich auf der 2. Seite der Erstellung (Java Settings) die Möglichkeit unter "Source" weitere Quellen (neben dem default package) hinzuzufügen. Was darf ich mir darunter vorstellen? Wozu ist dieser Punkt gut?


Du kannst dort verschiedene Sourceordner angeben z.b. einen für JUnit und einen für das Programm, damit die Quellen nicht vermischt werden und das Deployment vereinfacht wird.




> Dann ne weitere Frage ... ich hab nun das Projekt erstellt und geh unter "New" und erzeuge eine neue "Class". Dann bekomme ich die Warnung "The use of the default package is discouraged". Heißt das, ich muss zuerst ein Package in diesem Projekt erzeugen und dann erst eine Klasse? Wenn ja, was genau bringt ein Package? Was darf ich mir darunter vorstellen? Kommt da nur eine Klasse rein? Könnt ihr mir da ein Beispiel für geben, wie Package und Klasse zusammenhängen?


Wenn deine Klasse nicht in einem eigenen Package liegt, wird sie automatisch dem default package zugeordnet. Das hat mehrere Nachteile. Die Sichtbarkeit kann nicht so gut eingeschränkt werden , wie in einem eigenen Package. Ausserdem kommt es leichter zu Namenskonflikten mit anderen Klassen, wenn diese den selben Namen für eine Klasse verwenden.



> Wie schaffe ich es unter Eclipse einzustellen, dass der Editor bei einer neuen Zeile nicht immer automatisch einrückt. Wenn ich z.B. ne Methode deklariert habe und anfangen will, dort etwas reinzuschreiben (also mittels ENTER in die neue Zeile springe), dann soll der Cursor ganz nach links springen und nicht einrücken ... niemals, egal, wo ich gerade bin. Geht das ?



Guck dir mal die Einstellungen unter Window => Preferences => Java => Code Style => Formatter an.


----------



## Guest (27. Apr 2006)

Die ersten beiden Erklärung machen Sinn und lösen mein Verständnisproblem, aber ...



			
				foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guck dir mal die Einstellungen unter Window => Preferences => Java => Code Style => Formatter an.



Habe nachgeschaut und ein neues Profil angelegt und dort alle "Indentations" rausgeworfen und in der Vorschau sind die alle auch raus, aber das löst leider nicht mein Problem.

Zum Beispiel ... wenn ich die Zeile


```
<hiertabulatorhindenken>public void main(String[] args) {
```

habe und diese um ein Tab eingerückt habe und dann auf RETURN drücke, springt der Cursor in der nächsten Zeile nicht an Position eins, sondern (je nach Formatter Einstellung) ein oder zwei Tabs nach rechts. Also direkt unter "p" von public oder "i". Wie gesagt, ich hätte es gerne, dass er immer ganz nach links springt. Ich hatte das auf einem anderen Rechner mit Eclipse 3.0 hinbekommen, aber weiß leider nicht, wie und ob es in 3.1 geht. Kann leider auch nicht mehr nachschauen.

Gruß

user0001


----------

